# snapper wacker, walbro carb parts? WT 628?



## bonzo (Jun 25, 2005)

i have my brother in laws weedwacker. it is a snapper. it has a walbro carb with the number 246 WT 628 stamped on it. i cannot find anything on the net or the napa book in reference to a 628. can anybody tell me how to figure out what carb kit to get? i have a feeling this was made for one of the box stores so they are making it hard to track. thanks in advance. Bonzo


----------



## KennyW (Jun 15, 2007)

http://wem.walbro.com/walbro/product2.asp?partnum=WT-628-1&Series=WT


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You also can go to www.walbro.com then select Service/Aftermarket then enter the prefex of the carb "WT" and it will give you a list of all WT carbs. You can figure it out from there. Have a good one. Geo


----------

